# K&N CAI for 04 GTO



## Music_Man (May 14, 2005)

Just installed the K&N CAI on my O4 and just wanted to tell everyone it Rocks !! I have not had a tune yet but very much notice increased power and the motor seems to spin up faster. I have 5K miles now and love this thing !! 

What can I expect from a tune and what do they actually do? Anyone know?

Steve :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Music_Man said:


> Just installed the K&N CAI on my O4 and just wanted to tell everyone it Rocks !! I have not had a tune yet but very much notice increased power and the motor seems to spin up faster. I have 5K miles now and love this thing !!
> 
> What can I expect from a tune and what do they actually do? Anyone know?
> 
> Steve :cheers


It depends on what you tell them to do when they tune your car, most of the time they adjust timing / fuel, change shift points and pressure, fan controls, etc. it's really too much to list out at any rate you should expect 20 or so if you only have a cai.... :cheers


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

What would you recommend, K&N or New Era? or is there nothing much in it??


----------



## Copenhagen848 (Apr 11, 2005)

From what I've read, there's not much of a performance difference between the aftermarket CAIs. New Era however, looks great IMO and is under 200 bones.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

the intake that I am going to put on my GTO consistantly dynoes 18RWHP over the K&N, those numbers are off of a mustang and LS1. Gain with a tune is around 40-50rwhp in most cases, we are just waiting to be able to tune to get numbers for the LS2. Those numbers might sound high but they are NO BS


----------



## Copenhagen848 (Apr 11, 2005)

Braman'sGTO said:


> the intake that I am going to put on my GTO consistantly dynoes 18RWHP over the K&N, those numbers are off of a mustang and LS1. Gain with a tune is around 40-50rwhp in most cases, we are just waiting to be able to tune to get numbers for the LS2. Those numbers might sound high but they are NO BS


I'm not flaming you, but there is NO WAY you will get that much rwhp from a CAI and a tune. You'll be lucky to get that with LT headers/CAI/and tune.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I was sceptica myself untill I witnessed it on mustang and camero ss, the mustang put out 36rwhp and the ss was 41 rwhp, and both were bone stock. The CAI flow's around double the CFM that the K&N CAI, but like I said as soon as we can tune I will post numbers and my dyno sheets, hopefully the preditor will be out within a month


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I recommend a New Era for the 04's (not just because I sell them) and a Lingenfelter for the 05's........ :cheers


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Braman, What intake are you planning on using? Who makes it? :cheers 

GTODEALER, Why do you suggest the Lingenfelter for the 05? :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

gameover said:


> Braman, What intake are you planning on using? Who makes it? :cheers
> 
> GTODEALER, Why do you suggest the Lingenfelter for the 05? :cheers


Because every other CAI is loosing power......including the New Era....don't let anyone yank your chain, btw the New Era's for the 04's are on sale again for 189.00!!! :cheers


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Thanks GTODEALER. :cheers 


Where you at Braman?


----------



## Music_Man (May 14, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Because every other CAI is loosing power......including the New Era....don't let anyone yank your chain, btw the New Era's for the 04's are on sale again for 189.00!!! :cheers


GTODEALER, what do you mean by the statement that every CAI is loosing power. I'm curious... :confused


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Music_Man said:


> GTODEALER, what do you mean by the statement that every CAI is loosing power. I'm curious... :confused


The other cold air intakes for the 05's are loosing power once installed, however, here recently K&N just released theirs and I sold one to a customer, I'm going to try to talk him in to dynoing them and letting me know how much is gained.....


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Does anyone know if you get any more sound from the CAI in these cars?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Does anyone know if you get any more sound from the CAI in these cars?


Hell yes you do!!!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Hell yes you do!!!


How much for the Lingenfelter? Comes with everything I need to install?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> How much for the Lingenfelter? Comes with everything I need to install?


I don't sell the Lingenfelter, go to their website..... www.lingenfelter.com .... it should come with everything, I sell the K&N for 239.99 + shipping, it takes 2 weeks to get! :cheers


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Thanks again for mine GTODEALER! I'm gonna have mine dynoed before and after the install, I'll let you know the #'s :cheers


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

The reason for the loss of power in CAI's on the 05 is because the Mas air flow sensor is telling the computer to compensate for the extra air by dumping in lots of extra fuel. We tried fitting one of the intakes that I was talking about on a LS2 and it dumped in so much extra fuel that we lost about 50 - 70 HP. The only real way to make a CAI work on an LS2 is to tune it at the same time so you can tell the computer what to do with all the extra air and give it some new peramiters to work with. As soon as we can tune I will post a dyno sheet, unfortunetly it will have to show CAI and tune together because there is no way of using the just the CAI.


----------



## quadman (Nov 29, 2004)

Interesting, braman. So, you're going to dyno the car before the install of the CAI, then again after the install of the CAI and tune? I'm anxious to see what kind of results you get.


----------



## MuhThugga (Jun 26, 2005)

Braman'sGTO said:


> The reason for the loss of power in CAI's on the 05 is because the Mas air flow sensor is telling the computer to compensate for the extra air by dumping in lots of extra fuel. We tried fitting one of the intakes that I was talking about on a LS2 and it dumped in so much extra fuel that we lost about 50 - 70 HP. The only real way to make a CAI work on an LS2 is to tune it at the same time so you can tell the computer what to do with all the extra air and give it some new peramiters to work with. As soon as we can tune I will post a dyno sheet, unfortunetly it will have to show CAI and tune together because there is no way of using the just the CAI.


50-70 HP?
That seems to be a bit extreme. Wouldn't the ECU just adjust the A/F ratio so that the engine performs under normal specs?
I wouldn't think it would harm itself. I mean, maybe a loss of 1 or 3 horses, but not by such a significant amount like 50-70 horses.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

that is what we thaught it might do also, but that just was not the case. I think because of the volume of air that was coming in it was outside the ECU's peramitors to compensate. Were talking about double the CFM that the stock air box will allow.


----------

